# Left Over Country Style Ribs W/QVIEW



## ronp (Jul 31, 2008)

Since there isn't a forum for leftovers, hint, hint, I guess this is the place.

Anyway July16, 2 weeks ago, I did some cured country ribs, they were great. Because we had so much smoke to eat up one of the ribs got pushed to the back of the fridge.

So, last night I was rumaging around and found it. I thought I should toss it, but decided to unrap and smell. Hmm, It smells alright, I'll steam it and see.

Took one bite and was ready to spit it out, NO WAY. It was as good as the first time.

Lesson? Curing really preserves your meat in addition to the added hammy flavor which can be balanced out a bit with some BBQ sauce.















As Rachel EVOO, would say, YUMMO!

As always, thanks for watching the show.

Ron


----------

